# Opera delight



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know there is a place for opera, I couldn't find it...

This site is for all the videos you want to post about operas you like!

Go on!

Let's start:






I'm lucky my son's girlfriend sings this quite well...She sang this for us one month ago!

MARTIN


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm sorry, I know there is a place for opera, I couldn't find it...
> 
> This site is for all the videos you want to post about operas you like!
> 
> ...


YouTube is a great place for those new to the genre to get acquainted and for those who love to see a little clip of their favourites

There is already a thread in the opera forum.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Be so kind to explain me how can I access to a specific forum in order to create my thread in the right forum e.g. opera?


Thank you

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Be so kind to explain me how can I access to a specific forum in order to create my thread in the right forum e.g. opera?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Martin


Not sure exactly what you mean but I knew there was a thread about Opera on YouTube so I put *YouTube* in the search box (on the top tool bar). I had to back several pages before I found it though.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You can ask the moderators to move your thread to the correct forum, or merge the threads.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have already sone this with another site without any results, I will try...

Thank you.

Martin

no sone...done


----------

